# Jamaican DOgwood with weird sap deposits?



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

I've had this board sitting and I think it looks pretty cool but don't know what to do with it. It has the pith and a big check running down it. What ideas do you guys have. As you can see in the end grain shot the blobs run clear through it.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

Crap I'm a dummy again. Was meaning to put this in general wood working discussion. I need to look a little harder before I get excited posting.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Crap I'm a dummy again. Was meaning to put this in general wood working discussion. I need to look a little harder before I get excited posting.



It belongs in the wood ID and in this case characteristics of wood forum - moved it for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok I didn't quite know what to do with it. It is very cool and I'd like to find a use for it. I guess at the very worst it would make sweet knife scales.


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2016)

You might try sealing the crack w/ epoxy resin and cutting/selling "cool, unusual, knife scales". Bet it would go well on eBay.

That's definitely an unusual pattern. Has to be some kind of fungal infection at the crack.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I had never seen anything like it.


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2016)

Actually, now that I think about it, I'm thinking that rather than a fungal thing it might just be a nutrient leakage, but if so that would have had to happen right after it was cut and it checked since you don't get much flow after cutting. The pattern looks as much like some kind of leakage out of the crack as it does a fungal thing, but it could be either.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

Either way it is very cool. I think you for theorizing, I thought somehow the sap had saturated the area. I guess that would be similar to nutrient leakage. It just became part of a trade and I suspect you guys will see it again in a new form.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

Talked to my sawyer friend in KW. He says it is very common in Jamaican Dogwood. He think it is Calcium or some other mineral as a deposit. He also said that it was among the most intense he has seen.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2016)

Pretty cool!, I'm wondering if when you put a finish on it though, it will somewhat disappear....


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't think so but I do have a small piece left I can test. Thanks Barry.


----------



## phinds (Apr 17, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Either way it is very cool. I think you for theorizing, I thought somehow the sap had saturated the area. I guess that would be similar to nutrient leakage.


Sap IS part of the nutrient system of the tree so yes that's what I was hypothesizing.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2016)

@barry richardson I tested. It will continue to show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2016)

Handles for kitchen utensils. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 17, 2016)

I think the tree lacked or had too many Brussels-sprouts in its diet?!*...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

